# A la clé



## Voce

Salve tutti.

L'espressione "*A la clé*" appare in un articolo sulle polemiche suscitate dalle esternazioni omofobe del rettore di un nuovo istituto privato che ambisce al riconoscimento statale. Il contesto è il seguente:

"A la rentrée prochaine, la nouvelle formation ouvre ses portes à Saint-Légier. Mais d’ici 2020, l’institution privée compte bien acquérir le titre de Haute école spécialisée (HES). *A la clé*, un premier pas vers la reconnaissance étatique".

Le mie ricerche mi hanno dato come possibili traduzioni: "in conseguenza", "come risultato" e anche "alla fine". Vorrei sapere se esiste un'altra accezione di questa espressione più adatta al testo in questione. Per il momento ho reso la frase così:

"Il prossimo anno accademico la nuova formazione apre le porte a Saint-Légier. Ma entro il 2020 l'istituto privato intende ottenere la denominazione di Scuola universitaria professionale (SUP). *Di conseguenza*, un primo passo verso il riconoscimento statale".

Grazie per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve,
"Di conseguenza" mi sembra corretto. 

Per un *purista*,"à la clé" ha un aspetto un po' piu informale, un po' spregiativo. Forse "alla fine" ?
CNRTL : "_À la clef_ (loc. adv. fig., *fam.,* *gén. péj.*). [En constr. de compl. déterminatif postposé à un subst.] Qui est la suite inévitable de ce dont il a été précédemment question"
Saluti


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille, LCdA. 
Le tue osservazioni e le tue precisazioni sono, come sempre, esaustive e risolutive.


----------



## Necsus

Insomma?


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Necsus. "Insomma" mi sembra che si inserisca benissimo. Credo che, "à la clé",  opterò  per questa soluzione, che mi pare in accordo anche con le osservazioni di LCdA.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Come alternativa, "quindi," "in sostanza,"?


----------



## Voce

Anche, Anja.Ann, grazie.
Ormai credo che non ci siano più dubbi riguardo alle possibili traduzioni di questa espressione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Voce  

Non l'avevo mai sentita prima quest'espressione: grazie anche a te!


----------

